# Another craigslist price help question



## fox_boy (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks in advance everyone. I am looking for an inexpensive but worthwhile tandem after borrowing one to ride with Mrs. Fox the last couple of weeks. On a fairly local Craigslist I located a 2004 Fuji Absolute. It appears to be in pristine condition and I found the suggested retail price was $1200, but the sold actually for about $1000. 

So the seller is asking 600 for the bike, is this a fair market price?? Should I try to low ball or go ahead. It seems a fair bike, but I don't know about the flat bars on it.

Thanks - Fox

http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/bik/1109234882.html


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Price seems reasonable especially if it's close by, or if you want to get rolling sooner rather than later, and even moreso if tandems don't pop-up all that frequently in your area. Obvious point though - don't pay the asking price.


----------

